# Ati tool artifact at stock speed on MSI RX9800PRO-TD128



## chriskindom (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey, i heard about this ati tool, should help me to OC my video card but when i try to find max core, or max mem, it shows me artifact from the begining, and start to go down.
my video card: MSI RX9800PRO-TD128 
mobo msi k8n neo2
proc a62 3200+winchester
drivers from msi the lastest (also i try with aty drivers)

In games i have no problem, why dou you think?

thx (sory for my english, i'm from Argentina)

Christian

I start the same topic, but i think it was in the wrong section

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=1335


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 20, 2004)

hi, did you try to test only for artifacts without overclocking?


----------



## angelus (Nov 20, 2004)

look in the title (Stock speed)

Hmmm  looks like ATItool have some problems with MSI VGA cards?

because i have the same problem with my:

MSI x800 XT PE also on STOCK speed  alot artifacts with atitool, but with serious over clocking 590/570 stock(520/560) there are no artifact with 4 hour playing HL2 at 1024x768 evreything HIGHEST and 4x AA with 16x AF, and thats weird  Also happy because i thought that the problem was my card in the first place..... quess not then 

so i'm kinda happy with my own  OC atm...

I dont think it's your card mate, but the program that does not supporte it.. somehow
But thats what i think, i have no idea if that are the facts...


----------



## acrowley23 (Nov 21, 2004)

i also get sometimes Artifacts and Errors at Stock on my x800...but only with new scanning method...old works 100% right..


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 21, 2004)

ah, was confused by him mentioning "find max core / mem"


----------



## angelus (Nov 21, 2004)

acrowley23 the old scanning methode will crash my x800 xt pe card ...
so thats not an option for me


----------



## chriskindom (Nov 21, 2004)

Someone, told me, that maybe is a problem with my power supply, because the MSI use direct power from there.


----------

